# I will stop as forum Administrator per direct



## mrpeebee (Jan 29, 2010)

Dear members,

As the title says, I will stop with my role as forum Administrator per direct.

Main reason is that I don't like how the relation between forum Administrators and forum owners developed since the new forum software became active. Sloppy communication, sloppy or no repairs at all for what still doesn't work well on the new forum (old attachments, Marketplace, others) and no real active engagement of getting a better forum for members (IMO). I don't want to be associated with a company that seems to primary focus on the commercial aspects of owning this forum. I can spend my private time better than 'serving' this company.

I will still stay here as a 'normal' member, but less active and not available anymore as Administrator / Moderator. That also means the forum needs a new member who will manage the TOTM theads. Feel free to contact me if you want to take over that task.

I would like to thank you all for the pleasant coorporation in the past years.


----------



## swperry1 (Aug 14, 2010)

Sad to hear but definitely understood. You (and Pete) have been dealing with a lot of issues from both the members complaining and the new ownership acting as you describe. Hope both the totm threads will continue to exist...that sure was a a lot of work/ time to keep going by yourself all this time!


----------



## neutrino (Jul 24, 2013)

I would like to thank you, mrpeebee, and ALL of the admin/moderators for your efforts. I'm sorry to hear that the situation with the new owners is not working well. I can only hope it improves in the future (hope springs eternal ...).


----------



## Dr G (Feb 2, 2003)

Thank you for your service, MrPeeBee. You are among the Good Guys.

Be well,

George


----------



## John Laughter (Feb 3, 2003)

Likewise. Stay in touch with us and keep posting your positive things 🎷


----------



## lesacks (Feb 15, 2015)

Thanks.


----------



## mrpeebee (Jan 29, 2010)

Thanks all for the reactions. 



swperry1 said:


> Hope both the totm threads will continue to exist...that sure was a a lot of work/ time to keep going by yourself all this time!


I hope so too, organizing the TOTM threads was actually what started me as content moderator.

I've already contacted a possible replacer for me, but even without a central organizer members can still post TOTM threads (but it will be less easy to do that in a structured and controled way).


----------



## sandster (Dec 29, 2009)

Dr G said:


> Thank you for your service, MrPeeBee. You are among the Good Guys.
> 
> Be well,
> 
> George


+1+1+1~
Thanks for your service!
Totally agree with your reasoning.


----------



## Just Joe (May 23, 2009)

Thank you!


----------



## Billy Baggins (Dec 24, 2015)

Sad to see this forum disintegrating seemingly due to the profiteering of the new owners. Where else to go?


----------



## Tryptykon (Feb 8, 2005)

You're a good man, Peter . Thanks for all your efforts and your attitude .


----------



## LiAm84 (Sep 25, 2006)

Thanks for all your hard work Peter.


----------



## Reet McVouty (Dec 3, 2008)

Thanks MrPeeBee. Whether admin knows it or not, this forum has just gone down another notch.


----------



## Guto (Jul 19, 2003)

Thank you MrPeeBee ! Sorry to hear it came down to this decision.


----------



## dexdex (May 10, 2011)

Sorry to read that. Many thanks for managing the TOTM, and for the hours and passion you gave us.


----------



## Kritavi (Apr 25, 2003)

Thanks for making a great contribution here in many ways.


----------



## boots148 (Jul 23, 2011)

Thank you.. stay healthy!


----------



## GT (Feb 3, 2003)

Thank you, Peter...I've always enjoyed our communications. The forum is starting to make me sad...
Take care,
George


----------



## Lambros (Oct 9, 2009)

mrpeebee said:


> Dear members,
> 
> As the title says, I will stop with my role as forum Administrator per direct.
> 
> ...


Peter, thanks for your service and candor on what had to be a very difficult decision for you. It's been an issue for me to always aspire to contribute from time to time during the older format and out of principle, I didn't because there were no real improvements to upgrade/update the site. So we now have a newer look and issues that are even more problematic such as the attachment issue that doesn't work from the previous format. Instead of voluntary contributions, there is in its place the annual premium membership fee. Again, an upgrade that is really not an improvement as it just seems to have disaffected those who were skeptical of the change to begin with. We also no longer are friends to each other but followers instead. Certain functions are vastly improved and I think it would be better if the premium fee was replaced with really incentivizing the voluntary contributions once more as I'm sure was the original intent.


----------



## Michael_A (Sep 28, 2012)

Really Sad NEWS... I can feel your frustration, Dear Peter. 
Wish you all the best and sure you can fulfil your private time with more useful activities than wasting the energy on what slowly became an annoyng task.


----------



## SaxBass55 (Feb 20, 2017)

Another thank you for an excellent job in handling challenges!


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

I’m really sorry to hear that.


----------



## 14470 (May 14, 2004)

That is a sad loss for the forum and very shortsighted of the new owners to provoke such reaction. Shame on them, but in these times, shame seems like an antiquated concept, not to mention in short supply. I am grateful for your level-headed moderation. With you, Pete and Hakukani, things were in much better hands than they had been for a long time prior.


----------



## cymru97 (Aug 4, 2004)

Indeed sad news, your efforts are greatly appreciated by many. Thanks for the huge amount of personal time you invested as a mod. 
On the other hand, I’m glad you are getting your time back for your own endeavors!


----------



## Jerry K. (Feb 2, 2003)

Thanks for all the work you’ve put into SOTW to make it better and feed it’s growth over the years! it’s unfortunate that those efforts weren’t recognized or supported by the new ownership.


----------



## Sigmund451 (Aug 8, 2003)

Well, you were a great landlord. Its sad news but Im glad you’re not leaving the building. Enjoy the extra time and reduction of frustration.


----------



## osloutah (Jan 9, 2015)

Thank you for your efforts. And thank you for sharing your experiences with large tips. I spent a lot of time listening to your examples before starting that journey.


----------



## Nobby Keys (Dec 6, 2004)

Thanks Peter for all your work.


----------



## Enthusiast65 (Apr 15, 2006)

Appreciating that mods don’t have to dedicate so much of their time to this forum, and the fantastic job they do in guiding expression and opinion within this fantastic community. Thank you Peter.


----------



## BbBoy (Dec 19, 2007)

Thanks for your hard work and commitment. I dip in and out of this site over the years, so may have missed some of the politics, but I'm always grateful for those who give their time freely for the community.


----------



## guidocreo (Jan 6, 2016)

My dear friend, I’m really sorry to hear that.

Thanks Peter for all your work.


----------



## mrpeebee (Jan 29, 2010)

Thanks all for your reactions, it's much appreciated, 

This was indeed not an easy decision for me. I've always seen this community (including the moderator team) as one big (saxophone) family. That's still the case, but - as mentioned - the negative side effects of now having to deal more with the new forum owners to get things done and the struggle, lack of profesionalisme (IMO) and slowness in response related to that have pushed me towards stopping (after some strong complaints from my side, which didn't seem to make a big difference).



mrpeebee said:


> I've already contacted a possible replacer for me, but even without a central organizer members can still post TOTM threads (but it will be less easy to do that in a structured and controled way).


The member I've contacted (J-Moen) is willing to take over the TOTM administration, so I will start working that out further now and report back when it's final.


----------



## dextor (Jan 21, 2007)

I always knew a lot of work went into this site, I presume for you its the love of saxophone and no financial compensation. People gotta open their eyes when they are getting this type of contribution. Enjoy the added playing time in your day.


----------



## Pete Thomas (Sep 12, 2004)

dextor said:


> I presume for you its the love of saxophone and no financial compensation.


Indeed there is no financial compensation, It's a tough, thankless and often maligned job. Imagine being an unpaid football referee. Or the unpaid traffic cop of the saxophone highway.


----------



## Sigmund451 (Aug 8, 2003)

Yes Pete, and in the age of road rage.


----------



## mrpeebee (Jan 29, 2010)

Pete Thomas said:


> Imagine being an unpaid football referee.


Now even more like an unpaid referee *without a whistle*!


----------



## Pete Thomas (Sep 12, 2004)

mrpeebee said:


> Now even more like an upaid referee *without a whistle*!


With offside rules that keep changing and players who are unable to actually see a yellow card.


----------



## Taragot (Jun 7, 2009)

Thank you very much, Peter! Your always positive contributions will be missed a lot!

Dirk


----------



## Bjroosevelt (Apr 23, 2018)

Don't know all of the details of what it is like to be an administrator on this new site. Thank you for your administrative work for so many years. 

With that said, I am not a heavy user, which is probably why I find the new site easier to use. I know IT conversions can be a complete mess....because everything changes. 

Glad you will stay on as a contributor.


----------



## Sharkey (Dec 25, 2019)

Thanks , not here as long as many others on this forum . I always liked reading youre posts , hope you stick around for more .


----------



## J-Moen (Mar 9, 2009)

Very sad to see you stepping down Peter. I am very glad that you will still be around though, and will do my best to continue the TOTMs in your stead.


----------



## JayeLID (Feb 12, 2009)

You have been a good Admin, PeeBee.....very objective and fair-handed, as well as a good contributor to discussions. Thanks for all that !


----------



## JayeLID (Feb 12, 2009)

Pete Thomas said:


> With offside rules that keep changing and players who are unable to actually see a yellow card.


I am most *certain* VAR would improve things considerably...


----------



## nigeld (Feb 4, 2016)

We are all hugely in debt to the moderators. Many many thanks for all your work.


----------



## Enthusiast65 (Apr 15, 2006)

JayeLID said:


> I am most *certain* VAR would improve things considerably...


With new forum functionality to freeze further posts whilst we wait for the VAR ruling on a thread.


----------



## Grumps (Feb 3, 2003)

mrpeebee said:


> I will still stay here as a 'normal' member, but less active and not available anymore as Administrator / Moderator. That also means the forum needs a new member who will manage the TOTM theads.


I'd take your spot Mr. Peebee, but only to reenact a few lifetime bans. Please accept my appreciation for your time in this often unappreciated role.


----------



## vries1 (Jun 7, 2006)

Thanks Mr. for your time and energy!


----------



## reedsburn62 (Feb 2, 2003)

I'm stopping by much less frequently since the new platform, sad but it's not as useful as it had been.


----------



## JL (Feb 3, 2003)

Thanks Peter for all your hard work on this site. Sorry to see you leave the moderator position, but I sure understand your frustration. Glad you are planning to stick around and continue your excellent posts!


----------



## Roundmidnite (Sep 19, 2013)

🎷💓


----------



## Watsonp143 (Feb 14, 2004)

Who actually owns this site???


----------



## mrpeebee (Jan 29, 2010)

Thanks again for all your nice comments. 



mrpeebee said:


> The member I've contacted (J-Moen) is willing to take over the TOTM administration, so I will start working that out further now and report back when it's final.


Jared will take over the TOTM administration task from me, see this announcement:








Member J-Moen will be our new TOTM administrator


Dear members, Since I've decided to >stop< as SOTW administrator/moderator I'm glad to let you know that our member J-Moen (Jared) will take over the TOTM administration tasks from me from now on. I would like to thank all TOTM hosts and members for participating in the past years. It has...




www.saxontheweb.net







Watsonp143 said:


> Who actually owns this site???


VerticalScope (scroll down to the bottom of each forum page to see more about them).


----------



## Uwe Steinmetz (Feb 28, 2004)

Many many thanks Peter for allt his hard work. I always loved to read a post from you too and hope this will continue!
All good wishes from Berlin! Uwe


----------



## Kenneth (Dec 15, 2007)

Peter, I add my voice to the chorus of gratitude. Thankless talk indeed, and you did it with grace, fairness and style.

Wishing you all the very best and looking forward to your continued presence as a more relaxed non-administrator,
Kenneth


----------



## scargo (Jan 24, 2009)

As a previously active member (WAS playing out until...the last 9 months) I just want to voice my appreciation for all the work that MrPeeBee had and has done. Your guidance from the helm will be missed.


----------



## AddictedToSax (Aug 18, 2007)

Thanks to PeeBee (Peter), Pete Thomas, SAXISMYAXE and the others who have worked to keep the discourse civil over the years. Sad to see so much discontent over the ownership. Personally, I don’t see a lot to complain about but others do and I get it. It does seem like the photo attachment issue should have been fixed by now. It renders much of the archives useless. 

Anyway, thanks again to our selfless moderators.


----------



## mrpeebee (Jan 29, 2010)

AddictedToSax said:


> It does seem like the photo attachment issue should have been fixed by now. It renders much of the archives useless.


That is exactly one of the main points why I decided to stop as a moderator (there are a few other points).

Here are the details: we have pointed out this point to the VS staff as one of the most important parts to take care of before the migration of the old forum started and they didn't take care of it well. I have reported that as an high priority issue now almost 50 days ago and pushed them multiple times to give it priority and update us about the status. Each time followed by a long silence, no clear answers or a resolution date. Last time I pushed them (begin of this week) I requested a clear answer/solution before the end of this week, mentioning that for me the limit was almost reached. All we got at Friday was that they probably might look at it somewhere in begin 2021, which means for me never. It sucks if that's all you come up with after 50 days and doesn't show much respect for the members (who also reported this issue several times) and SOTW moderators. So that was really the last push for me to exit the moderator staff and to stop trying to work together with this in my eyes sloppy operating forum owner company. Not the end of the World - fhe forum works well on lots of other points - but I didn't want to continue working like that.

So now I will just enjoy discussing saxophones, Otto Link mouthpieces, Arnett Cobb and other Jazz hero's and leave the other stuff behind me!


----------



## datsaxman (Nov 28, 2005)

I wonder why anybody expects - or ever expected - VS to be interested in preserving the archives. 

Their revenue stream is driven by page views and the like, not by high quality content. 
Photo storage costs money, right?


----------



## jazzznbluezzz (Aug 1, 2006)

Peter, Thank you very much for all the time and effort and energy you put in the moderator work. I can imagine the issues you describe as very frustrating. But sometimes ones limit of resilience has been reached and one needs to take action. Totally understandable. 
Although I am a less frequent visitor to SOTW than you, I hope to meet you here often as a visitor and contributor and also to listen and enjoy your musical and knowledgeable input.


----------



## Enthusiast65 (Apr 15, 2006)

Hang on a couple of years or so and we’ll probably be able to take it off their hands. 

This is a stretch as a super-niche commercial venture. 

It would have been challenging but doable in the publishing /media world pre 2000. Economic models in that space have changed fairly dramatically since.


----------



## mrpeebee (Jan 29, 2010)

datsaxman said:


> I wonder why anybody expects - or ever expected - VS to be interested in preserving the archives.
> 
> Their revenue stream is driven by page views and the like, not by high quality content.
> Photo storage costs money, right?


I think they didn't make that mistake on purpose, but solving that is for sure not a commercial priority (if even possible). But not taking this point serious is for me unacceptable. The SOTW archives are one of the pilars and real assets of this forum, in which we all did put a lot of effort and energy. The owner neglecting to resolve that (or even take it seriously) was for me the final drip that made my bucket float over (is that good English?)!


----------



## datsaxman (Nov 28, 2005)

Pretty good English indeed. Agreed with your comments about the archives.


----------



## Humbardi (Mar 9, 2011)

Dear Peter ...
I want to thank in my name and all the members that have felt your dedication and service to admin this forum and to help with your opinions, comments and recomendations so many years ...
you are a very good example of dedication and collaboration ...
Merry Christmas ... and .. Thanks again


----------



## AddictedToSax (Aug 18, 2007)

datsaxman said:


> I wonder why anybody expects - or ever expected - VS to be interested in preserving the archives.
> 
> Their revenue stream is driven by page views and the like, not by high quality content.
> Photo storage costs money, right?


If you search for anything "saxophone" your search will almost inevitably take you to a SOTW link, or ten. When you go to the link now there are no pictures. Want to identify a sax you found, or want to know the value of a horn you're thinking of buying, the search will take you to SOTW. No pictures means a lot less information, especially if you're trying to identify a horn. How do you identify a horn without pictures? Enough searches without the information you're looking for means you go somewhere else. If SOTW doesn't fill the need someone else will see a void in the market and fill it. VS is going to lose clicks if they don't fix the pictures archive.


----------



## PigSquealer (Dec 27, 2017)

AddictedToSax said:


> If you search for anything "saxophone" your search will almost inevitably take you to a SOTW link, or ten. When you go to the link now there are no pictures. Want to identify a sax you found, or want to know the value of a horn you're thinking of buying, the search will take you to SOTW. No pictures means a lot less information, especially if you're trying to identify a horn. How do you identify a horn without pictures? Enough searches without the information you're looking for means you go somewhere else. If SOTW doesn't fill the need someone else will see a void in the market and fill it. VS is going to lose clicks if they don't fix the pictures archive.


I quit two repair threads because all the pictures disappeared. Without the pictures the text is worthless. A third complete thread I had was a pictorial....poof. Two words per post.
I highly doubt if the pictures on this site will ever return. The site is now for profit. They don't own the copyrights to the pictures. Full wipe takes care of that. Until the pictures reappear I believe we've been lied to.
Welcome back to 1990 articles


----------



## Isle of Jazz (Dec 27, 2006)

I know I'm late to the program but I want to thank you, Peter, as well. As a host, you always encouraged those of us who participated in the TOTM but even without that your willingness to share the knowledge and the insights you accumulated in your many years of playing makes you a special saxophonist, and a special person, in my eyes. Long live Links!


----------



## Mike T (Mar 10, 2013)

You did a great job, Piet, but I fully understand how the neglect of the archives was the final drip which made your bucket overflow. Mine would have overflowed a lot sooner: your patience has been exemplary. Thankyou for all your voluntary hard work. Relax now, and take it easy, my friend.


----------



## Sigmund451 (Aug 8, 2003)

A sad reality of social media is that yesterday does not matter. Only today, the clicks of today, and the projections of tomorrow. Community is an illusion that is perpetuaated by the lowest common denominator or heritage. Its not the fault of vs. its an inherent flaw of the internet as a communication tool. Only the opinions of today matter and the opinions of idiots are equal to those of experts. We can only blame ourselves for believing it could be otherwise for very long. The grand csnyon wasncarved by a relatively small river.


----------



## Brendan (Nov 24, 2008)

Peter your patience is legendary ... just the TOTM hassles would have had me quit years ago !! 👺
Now I'm off to listen to more Arnett Cobb ..


----------



## mascio (Nov 11, 2008)

Hi Peter,
I just read your post. Sad news for sure, but I completely understand your frustration. I agree with your conclusion.
All the best always, 
mascio


----------



## jlima (Feb 28, 2009)

Thank you for all that you've done for the saxophone lovers community!


----------



## SAXISMYAXE (Jun 13, 2003)

I understand fully your sentiments Peter. I've struggled greatly with the same issues that you have, and am still mulling over the future path of this forum and whether to stay the course or not myself.


----------



## pitsen3 (Apr 3, 2006)

Peter I have appreciated you contributions to this forum. Sit back and relax but please continue to visit. Your presence is a large part of this forum.


----------



## JL (Feb 3, 2003)

Sigmund451 said:


> The grand canyon was carved by a relatively small river.


Hey Phil, the geologist in me has to respond. You are correct; it's not the size of the river, but the rate of uplift that results in such a deep canyon.

I'm sure that applies somehow to social media, but I'll leave it to others to figure out. Aside from this site, I pretty much ignore social media. It's certainly true what Phil says about elevating the opinions of idiots, especially when other idiots can't apply critical thinking to what they read online (or see/hear elsewhere).


----------

